# New for rock branch archery



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 23, 2013)

Due to request we left up the range for this sunday jan, 27  10 till 2 for pratice or money classes, which is open 50, k-45,and hunter. I will be moving a few targets and all the stakes.

Rock branch archery will start a shooter of the year competion for 2013 for open money,k-45,open trophy,open hunter,hunter,womans k-40,womens hunter,young adult,youth,traditional,and senior

it will start, feb. 20,2013 and go thru aug. 18, 2013. We have 7 schedule shoots during that time. We will take the best 5 scores for a total score. Shooters must have 5 scores to be a contender. Each winner will recieve a shooter of the year trophy or plaque, and a tee shirt. 

                New rules and classes
                money classes...$20.00
open money...50 yrd max...any equip....290 fps
k-50....50 yrd max...any equip....290 fps
k-45....45 yrd max...any equip...290 fps
womens k-40.....40 yrd max....any equip....280 fps

                      trophy classes
open trophy....45 yrd max....any equip....290 fps

open hunter.....45 yrd max....no mag.....known yrds...any speed

senior....40 yrd max....50 years & over.....any equip...280 fps

hunter....40 yrd max....fixed pin or rear mover...280 fps

young adult open....15-18 years old...40 yrd max...any equip....280 fps

womans hunter....30 yrd max...known yrds.....fixed pin or rear mover.... No mag...280 fps

novice.....30 yrd max...known distance.... Fixed pin or rear mover......no mag....280 fps

young hunter ...  15-18 yrs....30 yrd max...fixed pin or rear movers....no mag.....260 fps

traditional....25 yrds....recurve or long bow.....280 fps

youth.....12-14 yrs.....30 yrd max.....any equip....240 fps

cubs.....11 years or younger...15 yrd...any equip....220fps

                                  rules
** no 14's in play
** known classes shoots upper 12's
** unknown classes shoots lower 12's
** shooters can shoot an unknown class....then a known class or classes.....equal or above their class
** shooters can not shoot the same class twice
** shooters can not shoot a lower class than what they shoot in asa.
** shooters must supply their own range finder

money class ..... 60% payback
1-8 shooters.......1st place
9-14 shooters.....1st & 2nd place....70%....30%..
15 - over.....1st, 2nd, & 3rd place....60%...25%...15%


----------



## watermedic (Jan 24, 2013)

Way to go Bobby!!

Great changes!!


----------



## lightsspeed (Jan 24, 2013)

cubs.....11 years or younger...15 yrd...any equip....280 fps

Bobby,
Like the new rules but I think you have the speed for the Cubs a little to fast. Compared to the youth.....12-14 yrs.....30 yrd max.....any equip....230 fps


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 24, 2013)

Typo sorry. thx for bring that to my att.


----------



## blackout (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice Bobby.


----------



## Tadder (Jan 24, 2013)

Hay Bobby, youth 12-14 ASA IS 240 is 230 a typo?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 25, 2013)

yep!!! thx.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Bobby, I see the open trophy class is 290 fps. Is this change correct?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes open trophy is 290


----------



## Tadder (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks Rock Branch Archery Great set last WKEND. New look was great lots of hard work there THANKS TOO ALL. See yal sunday after church.


----------



## idj3061 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds great! Thanks for all the hard work guys!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 25, 2013)

When you say shooters can not shoot the same class twice in that per shoot or would i haft to move up to another class? An what class comes after novice? An what are the rules of the class? Is there some where online i can go an see all the rules an stuff like that? Sorry for all the questions i have only shot in 1 3D shoot an that was there with you.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 25, 2013)

Can only shoot one class per shoot. 3 wins in novice have to move up. hunter is next rules above.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Did the ASA change that too. Trying to figure out what speed to set my bow up at so I dont have  to worry about changing it back and forth from asa to local stuff.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 25, 2013)

In hunter can you use a rangefinder?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 25, 2013)

Nope. Open hunter is


----------



## dgmeadows (Jan 25, 2013)

flatwoodsbowhunter said:


> Did the ASA change that too. Trying to figure out what speed to set my bow up at so I dont have  to worry about changing it back and forth from asa to local stuff.



Flatwoodsbowhunter - unfortunately this year ASA has left Open C at 280 fps and 40 yards, but 290 fps and 45 yards max for Open B and above.  If you are shooting Open C in ASA and keeping your bow below 288 fps, you will be fine for both, no need to ramp it up for the weekend shoots. Previously, with Open Trophy at 280 fps, and 40 yards, those who shoot Open C in ASA would have had to do the tune down, or shoot Open Money or fun.  Rock Branch's change to Open Trophy at 290 fps and 45 yards will allow Open B or higher shooters who don't desire to shoot for money to have a "class" to shoot in other than fun class.  

Honestly, the few fps from ~280s to ~290s should not make much difference.  I changed my setup to go from ~284-5 to ~293-4 since I shoot Open B, and honestly there is virtually no difference in the sight tape that I can tell.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Jan 25, 2013)

I changed my for 284 to 293  and still useing same tape never moved it.


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotcha, no big deal I was j/w. I think I'm Shootin around 277 now probably just leave it the same.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Feb 9, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking forward to making it up to shoot with you guys soon.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Feb 14, 2013)

Course is set. going to be a great one.cant wait to see yea here.


----------

